
Palantir Is Providing Coronavirus Monitoring to the CDC - jonbaer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2020/03/31/palantir-the-20-billion-peter-thiel-backed-big-data-giant-is-providing-a-coronavirus-monitoring-tool-to-the-cdc/#7007d5cb1595
======
tastroder
So... US, UK, and apparently they've been shopping their surveillance tech
around Europe as well [0]?

I kind of get the US here but how on earth do the other governments think this
is an even remotely sensible idea?

[0]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-01/palantir-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-01/palantir-
in-talks-with-germany-france-for-virus-fighting-tool)

